# Potassium nitrate....should I?



## Savetheplants (May 24, 2016)

No, do not dose more KNO3. 25 ppm NO3 is perfect. Go to the grocery store and get Potassium Chloride salt substitute. Or order some Potassium Sulfate online.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

How often are you doing water changes.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

seanbugeja said:


> hi all! my friend told me i should start to dose Kno3 twice a week as a fertilizer to supply potassium to my plants.


KNO3 is for dosing nitrates. Target of KNO3 is 10-20. Potassium supplied using potassium sulfate (K2SO4) or potassium chloride (No-Salt). Target of potassium is 20 ppm. 

Could you post a front full view pic of the tank?


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Replace KNO3 with KSO4, and use half the amount of recommended KNO3 to get the equivalent K ratio. This what I am going to do on my next mix.


----------



## Tran (Aug 17, 2016)

i would not recommend Potassium chloride: it has killed one of my tough fish in a few hours. Go with Potassium sulfate.


----------



## seanbugeja (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone. How often should I dose potassium sulfate?


----------



## seanbugeja (Sep 1, 2016)

I was going to dose 7gramms weekly in a 200 litres aquarium. Target waterchanges is once every 2 weeks.


----------



## Clinton Parsons (Apr 11, 2016)

People will tell you to try for 50% weekly. Unless you want to jump through hoops to save yourself a little on water changes, shoot for 30-50% weekly.


----------



## seanbugeja (Sep 1, 2016)

Would a dose of 3.66 ppm twice a week be enough. (keep in mind I'll be doing waterchanges once every 2 weeks)


----------

